# Confine cat but not people



## Betsy Mercado (Apr 11, 2008)

We will soon have a new member of the household.  We'd like to confine the cat to half the house but allow people to roam freely.  A doggy gate won't work since cats can jump over one.  We have a long, standard width hallway where we can put in some temporary "doorway" (the cat will be here less than a year).  I looked at according doors but they are not very pleasing to the eye.  A permanent door is out as I want to limit damage to the hallway.  Any ideas?


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 12, 2008)

A permanent door is about the only way to go. 
Maybe a bi-fold door would work? 
A bi-fold door mounts using a minimum amount of framing and brackets. A track at the top and a bracket at the bottom. The trick is, to find a door that matches the width of the opening. 
If you end up having to frame in the opening, you'd be just as well off using a standard door.


----------



## guyod (Apr 12, 2008)

i never thought the day would come that i would say this but an accordion style plastic door would work perfect if you could find one wide enough and your cat was not strong enough to push through the magnetic latch. they are only $40 and attach with just a couple small screws. you might need to add a temp header so that you have something to attach the track to.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2008)

Cruel...electric collars.

Or you just put in a door and install it over the existing sheetrock. Then it's not to much to remove and patch the small screw holes and paint when you remove it.
Just a little insurance because that way you know the cat will not get through, otherwise by using a Rube Goldberg contraption you may have a new emergency.


Good luck


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome Betsy Mercado:
One more suggestion is a screen door. You still get the open feeling, air flow and the security for the cat.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 13, 2008)

Being a cat person myself and owning many... I can tell you that if the cat wants to the other side of the house... He/she will get there... the only thing you are going to be able to do is to put a real door there or put the cat outside.... I have an accordian type door at my laundry room, that is where the litter box is.... they can get the door open, the kids forget and close it and the cats are in there in seconds...


----------



## TileGuy (Apr 14, 2008)

shan2themax said:


> Being a cat person myself and owning many... I can tell you that if the cat wants to the other side of the house... He/she will get there... the only thing you are going to be able to do is to put a real door there or put the cat outside.... I have an accordian type door at my laundry room, that is where the litter box is.... they can get the door open, the kids forget and close it and the cats are in there in seconds...



Agree 100% with this.


You could always get a leash that stops just short of where you want it to!   lol  just playing   j/k


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 29, 2008)

TileGuy said:


> Agree 100% with this.
> 
> 
> You could always get a leash that stops just short of where you want it to!   lol  just playing   j/k



I actually had to call the fire dept when I was twelve because my mom had a cat on a leash and he went up a tree with the leash attatched..... (I was humiliated ... wrapped in a blanket in 90 degree weather so noone could see me)  as if that wasnt obvious...lol


----------

